# High, Dirty Water Orlando Fishing Report



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report capt! Come high water, dirty water, or blowing winds, you gotta fish!


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

yes i do


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Capt. John Kumiski said:


> High, Dirty Water Orlando Fishing Report
> 
> This is the High, Dirty Water Orlando Fishing Report. I've been writing for weeks now that the water is high. It's always high this time of year, for complex reasons that I do not completely understand.
> 
> ...


Makes you really appreciate great conditions when you are fortunate to get them. Not always "We had fifty good shots at redfish today" Good report.


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

thank you for the kind words!

although lagoon fishing is tough now, fishing the beaches is the best of the year. sort of evens out


----------



## grovesnatcher (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome report. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Capt. John Kumiski (Sep 5, 2015)

grovesnatcher said:


> Awesome report. Thanks for sharing


thanks for reading, and the kind words!


----------

